# On scripture and truth (J. H. Thornwell)



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 1, 2022)

The directions of the Apostles were founded upon the obvious principle that one truth cannot contradict another—and therefore whatever contradicted the Scriptures which were known to be truth, carried upon its face the impression of falsehood. It was not because the Scriptures were a Divine Revelation, that they were made the touch-stone for trying the spirits, but, because being a Divine Revelation, they were necessarily and infallibly true.

James Henley Thornwell, ‘The Office of Reason in Regard to Revelation’, _Southern Presbyterian Review_, 1, no. 1 (June 1847), p. 10.


----------

